# Shelby Series 1



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, it was time to start something new and my middle daughter picked the Shelby Series 1 for me to do. Here's the Revell box:










She doesn't build models herself, but did offer to help with this one. So, I showed her the pictures on the box as well as pictures on the internet and she picked the color. She decided on a metallic silver for the exterior (a bit too sparkly for my taste, but trying to get her interested so I went with it). We then downloaded pics of the interior and the engine compartment so we can try to match them. Here's some pics of the body color:



















More to come as we go along...


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

What are you talking about scott, THATS A KILLER PAINT COLOR, Loo khow it shines in your pictures there, You will have No trouble taking shots of this one In low lighty as well a Blinding light I should think..If i was to do any car in that color it would be one like this, No doubt.......This wil be a great build, might wont a Dobble Red, or Dark Blue or even Light blue stripes down the senter OR NONE of those like these two shots...KEEP US POSTED ON THE BUILD,

Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, Ian. Rhiannon has (she is pretty sure) decided that this should have blue stripes down the middle. Boy, there's lots of silver-shades in this car - most of it is aluminum, but there's also steel, magnesium, and just plain silver. This will definitely be a shiny car.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Did you see the one with A Lighter shade od Blue stripes here, Might be nicer then the darker blue stripes on this silver that she picked, as well as Matching that is, And You know your going to have to Paint these stripes on as well now, Or Rhiannon is going to have to attempt it, Wont be easy with with that body style you know, Nothing else will be close enough or wider from some other kit, even if you don't have any to use, But that can be done in any case.. HAVE A LOOK....

Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Looks nice with blue stripes. Thanks for the pics. Still, I have to leave it up to her. After all, it's tough trying to get a 15 year old girl to think that building models is better than spending time with boys!! he he


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol...YEP


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, the kids have finally let me have some time at my modeling table, so I was able to finish the engine and drivetrain. Other than the driveshaft tube and the linkage being steel and the belt being flat black, everything was supposed to be aluminum. Well, that would have made things pretty boring, so I mixed things up a bit. I used a combination of Testors aluminum, Tamiya aluminum, and Alclad aluminum to get some variation in tone. Certainly makes it less boring.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, I finally got a whole evening to work on this model. Finished the frame, suspension, and added the drivetrain. Rhiannon (the daughter helping with this build) found some nice pics of the engine compartment so we were able to match up some of the colors. It's finally starting to come together.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That is some amazing detail there Scott, The combination of the deferent shades of metal colors and carbine fiber in this build so far, are Doing that Hugely constructed frame rail structure you are building Some major Justus with out a doubt, That's simply amazing work dude, This is truly a joy to watch being build, it is Defiantly Pro work,...Are you sure you don't work for a major car company on a assembly line some place, or one of there engineers possibly in some place my friend, You should with that eye for detail, With out any doubt...Cant wait to see the detail in the rest of the work, If it is ANYTHING like this, it will be something to behold, That's for sure..Keep up the Amazing work.
Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Time for an update. We completed the interior and that's been put onto the frame. Funny thing about this is that once you have the interior in place, you can finally finish the framing. Now we are pretty much just looking at finishing the body, putting on the wheels, and getting done. I wasn't really very excited about this kit, but it's been really rather fun. 

By the way, Ian, my daughter liked your idea of the blue stripes - you may notice some stripes on the back wall of the interior - these will be carried through onto the body as well.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Well let me tell you that The color of the enterer you have chosen here as well will complement those stripes Very Will, And man this is some killer detail I just cant get over it, Simply Amazing work guys....Like I said, AND I MEAN IT, this is one of the Finest Peace Or work I have ever seen on this site, Will be VERY HARD TO TOP, by ANYONE.......I mane I know there are some Great builder out here as well And even know, THEY WILL NEVER ADMIT IT, they think so as well....I'm saying it "FOR THEM"

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

very nice work that kit looks quite detailed,how did you do the carbon fiber look on the engine cover ?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. 

I actually had it easy for the carbon fiber engine cover - it was a decal that came with the set.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

wow that looks really nice man keep up the good work
-Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Just a quick update today. Forgot to put in the seatbelts and buckles before, so they just went in. Also, not seen in this pic, I added the logo to the carpet in front of the seats and near the doors.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, the body is now attached. We're nearing the end of this one. 



















We did have a mishap earlier. Rhiannon accidentally dropped the windshield on the floor, rolled back in the chair to pick it up and rolled over it breaking it. Gotta figure something else out now.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You know I would have blamed this one the family pet my self Scott, Never thinking Someone who was working on the build would ever do that,....lol... But Like they say "THE CATS OUT OF THE BAG NOW",....lol..Well no real worries here guys, don't go perches another kit here as well, there is no need, Simply Call the Model company who makes this kit, IF you tell us the maker is we will find a number for you if you like, Simply Tell them you broke the part, They don't care how, and they will mail you one at no cast to you, I know this because I have done it a few times now my self, Trust me on this It will work, Might take 7 to 10 days, Or shorter, but you will get it back quick enough, You must have the Correct windshield for this build guys,...But the build is looking VERY NICE, love the Color of this body and all the small details as well, She's looking GREAT.....You will need a custom licence plate on this one, 
simply saying "Rhiannons Dream"


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I see that the model was made by Revell, IF THIS IS RIGHT ?, here is the contact information from there web page. "GIVE THEM A CALL"
I have never had to have them replace a part for me SO i don't have a contact person to tell you, So you will have to talk to who ever, Should be no problem..

Revell, Inc.
1850 Howard St. Unit A
Elk Grove Village, IL 60007
Phone: 1-800-833-3570
Email: [email protected]


http://www.revell.com/support/index.html

Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, Ian. I will call them on Monday and see if I can't get a replacement. Wish I could have blamed it on the dog, but the one dog is scared of models for some reason and takes off whenever anyone sits at that table, and the other is old and almost blind so he just stays away from everyone altogether.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

lol,....I have hear of SCARDY CATS before Scott, but never heard of SCARDY DOGS, Has to be the table for some reason,......lol....I have three doges my self, BUT NONE OF THEM are afraid of models,....LOL...that's so strange Scott, I wonder why that is....And Be kind to the blind dog, they need lots of attention they can get to know everything is ok.......Dogs are Great,..

(THIS A JOKE). ---> "I love animals my self, But it has to be Real cold out side first",..
(Think About It)

Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, thanks for the suggestion. The new windshield showed up while Kathi and I were gone on our little "anniversary vacation away from home". So, naturally, the first thing I did was open the box, pull out the window, and got that sucker painted. Finally got it glued into place (along with the wipers) and it's finally finished. So, here are the completed pics. I hope you enjoy...


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

See what I mean guys, That Silver WAS A PERFECT COLOR CHOICE ON THIS CAR, it goes Perfect with the Blue Stripes as well, and it really sets this hole kit build off all together, The Paint is A PERFECT JOB ALL THE WAY AROUND, the color and the application as well are perfect, All the Small details put this build in to a scale that is Hard to beat buy anything I have seen out here Once again, AS ALWAYS, and like the last build from your family, I will have to say it is AS GOOD and if not BETTER then any I have seen on here to this point, The composite manifold cover really shows off that engine build very well, ONE THING IS MISSING HERE GUYS, I should have made you some Custom License plates for this build, THOSE ARE NICE, but Ones with her name on them would have looked VERY TRICK,....Other then that this build is PERFECT IN MY MIND, Great Job Rhiannon, you must do this again some time soon, You have put most of these guy out here TO SHAME with this one, ALL THE WAY AROUND, I could even say IT IS BETTER then some I have seen as well,..lol..Keep this one In a safe spot and in one peace, you will remember it for years to come if so, And your next one will be even nicer I'm sure with skills like this you have shown All of us here, "AND THEY ARE LOOKING AS WELL", Even if you don't see them, I KNOW THIS TO BE A FACT, there looking hard too, You can count on that...lol..... WE WILL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT BUILD FROM YOU RHIANNON, take your time and come back again with something new of your next choice, we will be here to watch the next build when you do, thinks for your build we really enjoyed watching it being build are self.


Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

looks very good,i'm going to add one of these on my someday list after seeing this build,kinda of reminds me of the one from the movie Collier and CO


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian, you commented on the nice shade of Silver that Rhiannon picked for this - thanks for that. I thought it was a bit too much at first myself, but I think both you and Rhiannon were right - this does not look bad on this car at all. Also, she loved your idea of the blue stripes as blue is her favorite color. As such, we tried getting blue anywhere that we thought we could get away with it (without being obvious). I'm sure that you noticed the blue hose fittings under the hood. We also used blue on the brakes on all four wheels as well. 

She says that she loves the idea of a personalized license plate with her name, so if your offer stands for some custom license plates, I told her that we can remove the ones that are on there and put yours on instead. 

Dakota, I never saw that movie, so I couldn't comment on it, but thank you for the comment. It was fun for both of us. These kits are cheap enough on evil-bay that you should have no trouble picking one up when the time comes.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Great, I am happy my comment might have helped in this build BUT THEY WERE YOU IDEAS FIRST, I just said they sounded good is all, And yes I did notice the small details of blue in places, I TRY AND CATCH EVERYTHING I SEE, it is important to show a person that someone is seeing what they see, ITS BEING REAL, and keeping it real, (THATS IMPOTENT IN LIFE).....
Ok..... All we need here to do custom plates is a STATE PLATE BLANK,.. (AND WHAT IT NEED TO SAY) I can do custom Fonts as well LIKE ART RIGHTING you know,..Small to large Slanted ALLOT OF STUFF LIKE THAT....
I only have 10 or so in my data base at this time for Us states, But I just ordered ALL 50 States for Blanks on a CD, Should be here within 7 to 10 days, So we can make some out of those for your state if we wait, Also The thing is, 
I MAKE SETS OF DECALS NOW, so if there are other Ideas on what you might need On them as well so we don't wast water slide paper, I can put them on the same sheet for you, Go look at the ones I made again and you will see the sets there I'm talking about as a temple, To side panels and One Door size decal and Two license plate decals on a set blank, THIS IS THE TEMPLATE RIGHT NOW, I can do custom templates as well, with this software but this works right now for me this way, as far as what else to put on the set, I HAVE MORE ON THE WAY ON THAT CD SET, so I can do some stuff now and more later to show you, I will try and make a Quick layout for you on your choices on one page if I can, and show you what we can make as far as Pre-made designs if you like, but I DO CUSTOM AS DESIGNS AS WELL NOW, so if there are things you might need Like Graphite Composite, Diamond plate, OR WHAT EVER YOU MIGHT NEED, Like Art and privet pictures, we can make them on the sheet as well as the plates to use someplace else you might need them you know, No Real extra work involved really, I have lots of Blank Water slide sheets WHITE, Or Clear as well here in stock ready to go, so that's covered,.....Lets get to work on it guys,.....Then Supply a PO BOX, I don't have one, I will have to use my real address for you guys I LIVE ON A RANCH IN THE MONTIENS to far to use one, I TRUST YOU ANYWAY, so no worries there, But you should use a PO Box, it is just a good idea guys...Then I can send them in the mail, But lets wait tell there ready made and ready to send here before we get that far....."But I would be happy to help you folks"...WE CAN DO THIS GUYS, Easy stuff,....... 


Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, Ian - Rhiannon got excited at the idea of a personalized license plate from our state of Utah. And I understand not having a PO Box - we don't have one either. We live up in the mountains, too. Just let me know when and we appreciate it.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*plates*

Utah plates will be on that Cd that is coming in the mail, don't know which state this is, and LIKE I SAID, there are more to these templates then JUST PLATES to NOT WAST PAPER we will have to put on them as well here to fill the sheet up, I will have to show some of them to you for you to chose, But is this about what were looking at here, But Utah plates ?, just click on it to Enlarge the picture.

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

looks like your really getting the hang of making decals,have you applied any yet ?

you guys are lucky living in the mountains,I live in one of the flatest most boring places there is,I would love to go west but havn't come up with an escape plan yet


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian, you should have seen her smile! That's exactly what she had in mind (with Utah plates when they come). That'll be great. If you wanna save your decal paper and save on postage, I have decal paper as well - you could just send the image to me and I can print it out and she can apply them (and post new pics, of course). 

Dakota, I am lucky to live where I am (although I hate the snow). I had lived most of my life in the bay area and Sacramento areas of California. Mountains were always around when I was growing up. Now we're living on a mountain in a city so small that we just got our first stop light last year. This is so much nicer than the fast-paced hustle of the big (flat) city


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

If you have the Water slide paper, I will make up them for you on this end, and E-Mail them when the Utah Plates come in here to you, and you can print them if you like, You know you can make your own really, Just find a plate, and Clone out the old writing and then Past in new custom wright in, But let me make them for you I have that down now, and you can print them out if you like on your end, ARE YOU SURE ABOUT THAT ?, because if there is any problem, I have no problem doing that for you then mailing them....Give me about a week to get it the Templates in, then we will make them up NO WORRIES..

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

440 dakota said:


> looks like your really getting the hang of making decals,have you applied any yet ?
> 
> you guys are lucky living in the mountains,I live in one of the flatest most boring places there is,I would love to go west but haven't come up with an escape plan yet




Well I did my time in California my self Before Dakota, Before I came here 5 years back now, But it was on a 3.2 Thousand acres ranch so it wasn't all that bad I guess, JUST HOT AND DRY IS ALL, and its not hot up here which is nice that long, I'm at 2.800 feet so I get the snow a lot as well, and there are 9 thousand feet peeks to one side of me as well as the other, The THREE SISTERS Mounties In the Cascade MT Range, so it stays cool all year around really, But we have are summers as well I guess for a few mounts anyway, All I do is Ride the Forested that cover this place when the weather is nice, 100's of thousands of acres of forest land all around me besides my land, on a 2008 Dr 650 SE, Suzuki Enduro Motorcycle I built up and customizes, while the weather is good here that is, As well as Rome around on A 09,-ATV 500 Honda TRX I fixed up, And On foot and Horseback, And 4X4 as well, there are some pictures of those on my Photos I think THE BIKE ANYWAY, IN MY PHOTOS ON HERE, But I cant live on the flat land my self dude, I would never live in Southern California as well, TO HOT AND TO FLAT, and to darn many people man, The place I was talking about is In Northern California, In the Red Woods really, but this will have to do here now, I put to TO MUCH money on this place and Its paid for now, so I'M HERE FOR THE LONG RUN, I'm in my 40'es now so I Guess I have a few years left on this planet, Me my dogs and my AK-47,...lol... A County Boy CAN SERVIVE...I'm pretty sure I'm more METAL THEN COUNTY REALLY,...lol

As far as Have I used the Decals I made yet, OH YES, there a bit deferent on that paper More flexible really, Like Rubber kind of, VERY THIN RUBBER, easy to move around and remove off the paper as well, you have to use some hardener on them to help them stiffen, But you can do it with out it, The cardboard one you saw was just sprayed with a Gloss silent to help stiffen it Less fixable depending on how many cotes you use, THEY SAY you have to use that as well on them, but I think you can get away with out using it really, About to use the Ranger Ones I made as well here, I will post a good picture and give a good report on those when there on and dying, But they do work AS GOOD if not better then factory my friend, Only difference is you can print on White Or CLEAR water slide paper and there not Precut and floating like factory ones, that's Better really you can customize them to how you wont them placed and cut them out with ease at that point, They dry fast and harden quick as well. but still have time to move around, AS FAR as how long they stay on the build, I DONT KNOW FOR SURE YET should be a long time really, You can always seal them to the build with more clear cote to be sure if you wont, But there fine with out it I'm sure.

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok Scott and Rhiannon, I just got those Other Decal sets in the mail yesterday, Every State is there and even Other country's, and Quite a few of each state plates as well, So you will have to pick out Witch Utah plate you wont me to Use, And what You wont it to say, you will have to Trust me on the Font chose I guess, AND REMMEBER the writing in the plate is Very small and Just using her name will take up a lot of it, So nothing larger then the amount of letters in Rhiannon's name will be use to make the plate Readable to the eye guys OK,,, And then we can talk about What else I can put on it Remembering IT IS A TEMPLET, So I can send it a picture to you if you wont JUST LIKE THIS, and you can print it, Or I can make a decal sheet for you. HERE IS A SHOT OF THOSE PLATES. just click on the pic to zoom in the shot,..

Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian, that's a pretty cool set you have of Utah plates - it even has the special ones that you have to pay extra for and the Olympics one. Rhiannon has selected the "Ski Utah" plate shown below as her choice. She would like it to just say "RHIANNON" on it (8 digits is the limit here, so it will also be legit). That would be it. I have to print some decals in a few days anway, so if you want to make that file, I can print it out for her. Once she puts it on, we'll take new pics to showcase your work. He he.  And thank you


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Decals*

I cant even tell you how many hoops you have to go through to get these plates to this point Scoot, You would think this would be easy, But No less then 4 deferent Graphic Programs where used to get them JUST RIGHT HERE, I hope they will size up for you as well, If you print them on White waterslide, You may have to cut them out, and you should have to use WHITE WATER SLIDE AS WELL, So you wont lose Anything In color tone, and resolution on them, They should be the right size as well, IF YOU CAN GET THEM DOWN TO SIZE WITH THESE, I might have to make you the decal sheet like I told you my self, BUT this is the best we can do like this I think, let me know how they work out for you guys, And if we Need to do more work , I have problem helping you more, Just let me know what we need to do if so. this is a JPEG Image (.jpg) file.

Ian


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Four programs? Really? What programs are you using?

I found a great reference site: http://www.licenseplates.tv/usa-state-plates.html


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian, that's great. Rhiannon just saw this file you made, she got a huge smile and said, "YES!!" Apparently, it's perfect. Thanks again for this. 

kit-junkie, that's a cool site. thanks for that.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hay those are a good references picture for sure Kit, AND THEY WOULD WORK, with some modification to them as well, I can use those,....But I used Art Software my self on these, First Program was, "SureThing Model Decal" maker first, Then "Adobe Photshop", then "ACDsee Photo edit", then back to "Windows 7 Paint", to make them from a template on the SureThing Bones CD, There are deferent ways to make them for sure here, But that is one way to get some templates as well here, And all One would have to do from that link you sent kit is, Clear the old writing on those on that site you send with an edit software and print new text in its place then Size it to fit, But its not the same as the program I'm using really, When I print them all out on a sheet TEMPLET THAT IS, there all sized to 1:24 and 1:25 scale Like the once's I made for the Ranger Jeep, Side panels, Door emblems and Licence Plates all in one, The one I just made from Scott, was a ADD ON CD for SureThing Decal maker, with over 200 Deferent states and Out of county BLANK plates as well as all kind of Pre made Custom decals on the BONIES CD. And you could do all kind of deferent stuff with that program as well as plates, But thinks for the link as well I WILL USE IT FOR SURE.


Ian


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful job! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, Ian, Rhiannon is smiling wide right now. Her license plate is on now (thanks to you) and she is happy. She said, "now it's done!". Thanks for that work you did, Ian - wouldn't have happened without your help. 

harristotle, thanks for the nice comment. We're both happy with how it turned out as well. 

So here is the final pic of this car...


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I guess you didn't have any trouble sizing them to fit then ?, THATS GREAT, it took a little bit of work to get the lettering to show off like that with he Right font, I Tried a few of them and Made a lot of deferent plates tell that one kind of stood out So I picked it over the others, But it's very readable and shows the Utah insignia very well, NO WORRIES ON THE HELP, people like you guys are VERY DESERVING of any effort made, I would do it again in a hart beat. 
That kits looks great buy the way, Hope you will keep it for Years to come, Let me know if I can make any other decals for you as well.


Ian

Hay,... wont to see something cool here, I guess you know who the Real, Ian Anderson, is,... A.K.A., Jethro Tull, !! 
WELL CHECK THESE OUT,Just picked them up, this will make my 20th time seeing them live..


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian Anderson said:


> this will make my 20th time seeing them live..


Wow - congrats! hope you enjoy your "anniversary" show!!! 

And thanks again


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

nice job guys sure makes for a nice finishing touch

20 times thats incredibile I didn't know they were still touring they havn't been here for many many years


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is the tour schedule for 2011 Guys, And Yes, There still going strong, I like some of there newer stuff my self, But sense this is like, SCOTT SAID the anniversary show, It will be all the older stuff again, But at least its THE HOLE BAND, and not just Ian Anderson, and that Aways makes for a Great show, And Yes this is my 20th time seeing them live....I have had More tickets then that, Long story short, Only used 20 of them,. out of almost 30 pairs of tickets held in my hands.



Jethro Tull in Australia, Germany, USA/Canada - 2011 
APR 
25 Byron Bay Bluesfest 
26, 27 Sydney State Theatre - tickets 
28 Melbourne Palais Theatre - tickets 
JUN 40th Anniversary Aqualung USA Tour 
8 Morrison, CO Red Rocks Amphitheater - tickets 
10 Phoenix, AZ Comerica Theatre - tickets 
11 Los Angeles, CA The Greek Theatre - tickets on sale 3/26 
12 Valley Center, CA Harrah's Rincon - tickets 
13 Anaheim, CA Grove of Anaheim - tickets on sale 3/25 
14 Saratoga, CA The Mountain Winery - tickets on sale 5/9 
16 Eugene, OR Cuthbert Amphitheater - tickets on sale March 19th 
17 Troutdale, OR McMenamins Edgefield Concerts - tickets on sale March 11th 
18 Woodinville, WA
Chateau Ste. Michelle Winery - tickets 
19 Vancouver, BC
The Centre in Vancouver - tickets 
21 Edmonton, AB Northern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium - tickets 
22 Calgary, AB Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium - tickets 
23 Regina, SK Casino Regina-Show Lounge - tickets 
25 Minneapolis, MN
Orpheum Theatre - tickets 
26 Chicago Chicago Theater - tickets 
JUL 
22 Aanekoski, Finland Keitelejazz Festival - tickets 
24 London High Voltage Festival, Victoria Park - tickets 
in Germany 
28 Hannau Amphitheater - tickets 
29 Seebronn Rock of Ages Festival - tickets 
30 Zitadelle Petersberg Erfurt - tickets 
31 Munich Circus Krone - tickets 
Ian Anderson - 2011 
MAY 
14 Sao Paulo, Brazil Credicard Hall - tickets 
15 Rio de Janeiro, Brazil Rio Citibank Hall - tickets 
17-18 Buenos Aires, Argentina Teatro Gran Rex - tickets 
20 Santiago, Chile Teatro Caupolican - tickets 
21 Caracas, Venezuela Sambil - tickets 
23-24 Mexico City Bleu - tickets 
JUN 
2 Helfstyn, Czech Republic Helfstyn Castle - tickets SOLD OUT 
3 Prague Congress Centre - tickets 
5 Cheltenham, England Wychwood Festival 
SEP All English Dates on Sale Dec 1st 
3 Shrewsbury Theatre Severn - Box Office 01743 281281 
4 Gloucester Guildhall - Box Office 01452 503050 
5 Milton Keynes The Stables - Box Office - 01908 280800 
6 Bristol St Georges - Box Office 0845 4024001 
7 Exeter Com Exchange - Box Office 01392 665938 
9 Hayes The Beck Theatre - Box Office 020 8561 8371 
10 London Union Chapel 
11 Camberley The Camberley Theatre - Box Office 01276 707600 
18 Buxton Opera House - Box Office 0845 127 2190 
19 Gateshead Sage - Box Office 0191 443 4661 
20 York Grand Opera House - Box Office 0844 847 2322 
21 Grimsby Central Hall - Box Office 01472 346251 
22 Burnley The Mechanics - Box Office 01282 664400 
OCT 
10 Turku, Finland Logomo 
11 Helsinki, Finland Finlandia Hall 




Ian


----------

